# Cyberservices B.V. - Inkasso-Brief



## symerac (30 März 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich habe nun heute auch einen Brief der Cyberservices B.V. erhalten mit einer Beauftragung der Kanzlei: Friedrich Fix - Rüdiger Mosebach Anwälte. Alle 3 Namen sind in Google und Co. natürlich nicht Fremd. Es gibt sehr viele Probleme mit diesen Unternehmen. Bei mir ist das ganze jedoch etwas anders. Ich habe NIE irgendwie ein Angebot angeklickt, noch irgendwelche Daten angegeben wo ich Wohne , wie ich heiße sonst noch irgendetwas. Jetzt habe ich einen Brief erhalten. Jedoch mit einem Adressat den es überhaupt nicht gibt? Die Adresse Stimmt bis auf den Namen. Der Name ist folgender Maßen gestaltet: 

Alexander Mos
WOBEI der richtige eigentlich folgendermaßen lauten würde:
xxxxxxxxxxx Moss

wenn ihr das versteht, den Vornamen gibt es in unserer Familie nicht und auch nicht den Nachnamen mit dem vergessenem Buchstaben. 

So ich soll ein Leistungen in Anspruch genommen haben bei folgendem: Freestrip (1). Seite ist mir ebenfalls unbekannt. Das ganze wurde angeblich über die IP-Adresse raus gefunden und somit ist ein bindender Vertrag zustande gekommen. Jetzt frag ich mich, können Unternehmen anhand der IP-Adresse direkt Name und Anschrift raus finden? Ich denke nicht, nur über die Polizei die es beim Provider anfragt. 

Dann wird in dem Brief noch eine eMail-benannt welche ich benutzt haben soll, welche ich jedoch ebenfalls nicht kenne und von einem ganz anderen Anbieter ist. 

Jetzt soll ich doch bitte 40,65€ Überweisen. 

--------------------------

Meine Frage nun, was soll ich machen? 
Es einfach wegschmeißen, verbrennen etc. ?

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Hippo (30 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V. - Inkasso-Brief*

Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall aufheben damit Du nachweisen kannst "Das bin ich nicht"
Ansonsten zurücklehnen und den Frühling genießen.

Zum Märchen mit der IP-Nummer hier noch eine Info >>> http://de.sevenload.com/videos/CWPRN7I-IP-Adresse-na-und


----------



## Captain Picard (30 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V. - Inkasso-Brief*

Es gibt bereits ein längeren Thread zu dem Thema 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/56355-cyberservices-b-v.html


----------



## Goblin (30 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V. - Inkasso-Brief*



> Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall aufheben damit Du nachweisen kannst "Das bin ich nicht"


Er muss nullkomma gar nix beweisen. Im Zivilrecht ist immer der Vorderungssteller in der Beweispflicht



> Das ganze wurde angeblich über die
> 
> IP-Adresse raus gefunden und somit ist ein bindender Vertrag zustande gekommen


Blödsinn ! Eine IP beweist kein Vertragsschluss. Wird ja auch im Video beschrieben


----------



## symerac (30 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V. - Inkasso-Brief*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits ein längeren Thread zu dem Thema
> 
> >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/56355-cyberservices-b-v.html



Richtig, habe auch vorher die SuFu genutzt. Aber dies ist was ganz anderes. Habe schließlich weder auf ein Angebot geklickt o.ä. 




Goblin schrieb:


> Er muss nullkomma gar nix beweisen. Im Zivilrecht ist immer der Vorderungssteller in der Beweispflicht
> 
> 
> Blödsinn ! Eine IP beweist kein Vertragsschluss. Wird ja auch im Video beschrieben



Ich mach einfach garnichts und warte ab.
Den Brief behalte ich trotzdem mal, schadet ja nicht.

Vielleicht kommt noch was, vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V. - Inkasso-Brief*

Wenn die Anwaltskanzlei Fix und FoxiMosebach was will, müssen sie Klage einreichen. Das wird aussichtslos, weil sie anhand der IP-Adresse keinen Vertragsschluss beweisen können. Sowieso speichern die Provider die Logdaten zu den IPs wenn überhaupt, dann nur 7 Tage. Außerdem kriegen Abzocker keinen Gerichtsbeschluss. Den gibt es nur bei Ermittlungen zu schweren Straftaten. "Nichtzahlen bei Cyberschleim B.V." gehört mit Sicherheit nicht dazu. 

Es macht auch keinen Sinn, mit dieser Anwaltskanzlei irgend eine Brieffreundschaft anzufangen. Ebenso gut kann man einer Parkuhr das Märchen von Hänsel und Gretel vorlesen.

Fakt ist: nach einigen bösen Drohschreiben hört das Kasperletheater von selbst auf. Das kann sich über mehrere Monate hinziehen, mehrere Briefe, und dann ist Stille im Wald.

Bisher ist auch nicht bekannt geworden, dass diese Anwaltskanzlei in Sachen Cyberschleim B.V. jemals gerichtliche Mahnbescheide beantragt hätte. Selbst in dem unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass so einer käme, müsste man dem amtlichen Drohmüll nur binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Ansonsten können die Dir überhaupt gar nichts. Die können nur ihre Backen aufblasen und ihre fürchterlichen Drohungen durch die Republik pupsen. Zahlen tun nur die, die sich einschüchtern lassen. Der Rest kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## symerac (30 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V. - Inkasso-Brief*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn die Anwaltskanzlei Fix und FoxiMosebach was will, müssen sie Klage einreichen. Das wird aussichtslos, weil sie anhand der IP-Adresse keinen Vertragsschluss beweisen können. Sowieso speichern die Provider die Logdaten zu den IPs wenn überhaupt, dann nur 7 Tage. Außerdem kriegen Abzocker keinen Gerichtsbeschluss. Den gibt es nur bei Ermittlungen zu schweren Straftaten. "Nichtzahlen bei Cyberschleim B.V." gehört mit Sicherheit nicht dazu.
> 
> Es macht auch keinen Sinn, mit dieser Anwaltskanzlei irgend eine Brieffreundschaft anzufangen. Ebenso gut kann man einer Parkuhr das Märchen von Hänsel und Gretel vorlesen.
> 
> ...



danke für die ausführliche antwort! dann werde ich das ganze so machen.

Was ich mich aber frage, weshalb nichts passiert mit dem Unternehmen und die, weiter ihre Briefe rum schicken dürfen? Ich mein; ich bin ja nicht der einzigste der den Brief erhält.

Gruß


----------



## Antiscammer (30 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V. - Inkasso-Brief*



symerac schrieb:


> Was ich mich aber frage, weshalb nichts passiert mit dem Unternehmen ...



Weil wir hier in einer Bananenrepublik leben, wo unlautere Geschäftspraktiken als Kavaliersdelikt angesehen und politisch geduldet werden.
https://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/a...-ist-ein-Abzockerparadies.-Wie-kommt-das.html


> Weil man in Deutschland immer wieder nach dem schönen Grundsatz verfährt: "Was nicht sein darf, das kann nicht sein". Weil in Deutschland die Wirtschaftskrminalität in elektronischen Medien grundsätzlich eine Art Welpenschutz genießt, der dauerhaft aufgrund eines fragwürdigen Hangs zum Liberalismus nicht angetastet werden wird.
> ...
> Deutsche Rechtsdurchsetzung im Wettbewerbsrecht: umständlich und leicht auszuhebeln
> ...
> In Deutschland vertraut man vielmehr auf die sogenannte "Eigenkontrolle" des "freien Marktes". Das ist ein sehr liberalistischer Denkansatz, mit dem man die Kontrolle der Fairness in die Hände nichtstaatlicher Organisationen legt, die nach UWG und UKlaG klagebefugt sind, und die dann im Rahmen von Unterlassungsklagen dafür sorgen sollen, dass Rechtsverstöße gegen das UWG nach Möglichkeit eingedämmt werden. Klagebefugt sind dabei z.B. die Verbraucherzentralen sowie die Wettbewerbszentrale (ein Zusammenschluss privater Unternehmen). Diese Verbände haben als nichtstaatliche Organisationen keine Exekutivvollmachten, sie können keine Sanktionen verhängen, sondern sie müssen bei Verstößen gegen das UWG mühsam den Mitbewerber abmahnen bzw. auf Unterlassung verklagen. Es handelt sich also nicht um ein Sanktionssystem, sondern um ein privates Abmahn- und Klagesystem.



Das funktioniert nicht mehr.

Und es *soll* auch gar nicht funktionieren. Weil das sonst - jedenfalls nach Meinung unserer Machteliten - schleicht sei für Wachstum und Wirtschaftsstandort.


----------



## Hippo (30 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V. - Inkasso-Brief*



Goblin schrieb:


> Er muss nullkomma gar nix beweisen. Im Zivilrecht ist immer der Vorderungssteller in der Beweispflicht...



Wohl wahr, nur käme es einfach gut wenn er in diesem unwahrscheinlichen Fall den Zettel rausziehen könnte und zu sagen "Wieso verklagen die mich wenn sie von einem anderen Geld wollen" 
Und Material sammeln hat noch nie geschadet.

Ich sammle bei meiner Bekannten auch jeden Mahnpups von A-W-T.
Auch nur für den Fall daß die mal meinen sollten ...
... dann könnte ich gepflegt fragen was das ganze Gepupse vorher sollte wenn man doch ...


----------

